# COVENANT THEOLOGY FROM ADAM TO Christ



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 16, 2005)

I recived this book today. _Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ._ I was under the impression that it was a joint effort between Coxe and Owen, and was very eager to read it since I had not heard of it. However, it is a tract by Coxe (roughly about 150 pages) and then a reprint or 170 page update of Owen's work in Hebrews (which really runs 7 volumes). I had not heard that Owen and Coxe did such a thing, because they didn't. The intention behind the reprint together, I see, is that the compilers believe Coxe says the same thing as Owen, but Coxe is not Paedo. 

"This volume *brings together* wonderful insights from *two* faithful church leaders of an earlier generation with helpful analyses from competent teachers of today. The results is a valuable resource for students, academics, and pastors." - Tom Ascol

It was interesting to me to find this out. My expectations were just taken back a bit that the format was intedned this way, where it seems, from the ads, that its not. Was anyone else surprised that these are two seperate treatises?

I am going to be reading this over the next day or two. I'm eager to see what Coxe will say (I've already read Owen on Hebrews so no surpirses there).

[Edited on 6-4-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm.. interesting to know.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 17, 2005)

I was scared to read this thread


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 17, 2005)

No Kidding I was thinking UH OH Matt's talking about an RB book 

Blade


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> I am going to be reading this over the next day or two. I'm eager to see what Coxe will say (I've already read Owen on Hebrews so no surpirses there).



Math are planning to write a review about this book ? I think it should be a great help.


----------



## JWJ (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 
> It was interesting to me to find this out. My expectations were just taken back a bit that the format was intedned this way, where it seems, from the ads, that its not. Was anyone else surprised that these are two seperate treatises?



I received mine last week and I too was very surprised with the format. This is on my reading list and I hope, God willing, to complete it by years end-- I just have been too busy with other writings and leadership classes.

Jim


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 18, 2005)

The book is published by "Reformed Baptist Academic Press" and its aim appears to be to propound a Baptist Covenant theology as over against paedobaptism and more dispensational or NCT Baptist positions. It is the Book of the Month over at the Reformed Reader: http://reformedreader.org/rbb/bom/covenanttheology.htm


----------



## john_Mark (Nov 18, 2005)

I didn't really read the description that way though I understand. I first learned/read about the book here: http://www.rbap.net/projects.php


> Covenant Theology: From Adam to Christ
> RBAP just received the right to publish a reprint of Nehemiah Coxe (editor of the 2 nd LCF) and John Owen on the covenants from the Covenant of Works through the New Covenant. The book will be titled Covenant Theology: From Adam to Christ. This reprint will include biographies of Coxe and Owen, and a preface explaining the historical and contemporary relevance of these treatments by Dr. James M. Renihan. The book will conclude with an appendix dealing with New Covenant Theology and John Owen on the functions of the Decalogue in redemptive history. The book will be a hardback and approximately 250 page.
> 
> [Edited on 11-18-2005 by john_Mark]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 18, 2005)

I understood what it was. I think the point is that Owen believed the New Covenant is not the Mosaic completed. It is New and built on better promises. Nehemiah Coxe mainly is concerned with what the Covenant of Grace, Covenant of Works is. He also discusses the promises in Abraham and what the Covenant of Circumcision is and is not. That is what I took to be the main point the first time I read through it. Reformation 21/ Duncan
Reformation 21/Justin Taylor

[Edited on 11-19-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2005)

While I am not a credo baptist, I look at this work as a help against the twin errors of Dispensationalism and hyper-Covenantalism. It is good to have more men standing on the wall to defend it, even if they aren't in proper uniform.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> While I am not a credo baptist, I look at this work as a help against the twin errors of Dispensationalism and hyper-Covenantalism. It is good to have more men standing on the wall to defend it, even if they aren't in proper uniform.



What is wrong with my uniform. I don't like robes.

[Edited on 11-19-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 4, 2006)

Who has read this work from a baptist on covanant theology ? Any thoughts ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 4, 2006)

Same 'ol, same 'ol. I didn't like it. Nor was it what I expected. I was hoping for a really solid Baptist "argument" (with all those quotes from Mohler, et al., you'd think they found the holy grail) and found that the book was a cut and paste job from Owen (who does not agree Baptistically with Baptist covenantal concepts though they would like to think so - thus that is why part of Owen's Hebrews commentary is in this book - that was a HUGE stretch) and Coxe's part was much of the same 'ol stuff that has been thrown around before. It still comes down to a lucid, though temperate, form of dispensationalism by Coxe. Old is old, new is new, never the twain shall "really" meet.(That's why I did not write anything on it - he said nothing new.)


----------



## VanVos (Jun 4, 2006)

If that's accurate then that's a shame, although sometimes the old arguments are the best arguments. Did Coxe keep the classic view of the covenant of redemption (pactum salutis), the covenant of works (foedus operum), and the covenant of grace (foedus gratiae), mainting the unity of the covenants? 

VanVos


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 4, 2006)

Ignorant of RB authors; sorry. Who was Coxe? Was he a contemporary of Owen?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 5, 2006)

I have this book. Some generous soul on the Puritanboard got me a copy of it!!! 

 Puritanhead


----------

